# Sticky  SALES BOARD RULES and POSTING GUIDELINES-IMPORTANT



## Andy

By posting in this board, you are agreeing to all the terms below and acknowledging that you clearly understand these Rules (subject to change at any time).

*Seller Types*

Occasional Sellers - Those members who are looking to sell personal items, but do not have any form of online store
Member Sellers - Those members who are looking to sell both personal items as well as items for resale. Member Sellers may also have "personal" online stores on eBay, Facebook, Etsy, or their own website. Member Sellers' website or selling channel will be listed in a single "sticky" thread at the top of this board
Commercial Sellers - Those member accounts aligned with a commercial entity or brand who derive all or substantial portion of their income from the sale of clothing or accessories.
*Seller Restrictions*

Occasional Sellers have no thread post limit, however, may not have more than $1,000 of active listings at a time
Member Sellers have no thread post limit, however, may not have more than $1,500 of active listings at a time
Commercial Sellers may post up to 2 threads per month, with a maximum value of $1,000 of active listings at a time
*Posting Rules (Applies to ALL SELLERS)*

NO linking to any external stores or website (eBay, Facebook, Etsy, website, etc.) within threads/posts or your signature.
Sellers may only sell (1) item or (1) type of item per thread. If selling more than (1) quantity of the item type, all items must be priced the same.
Thread MUST contain a clear thread title, detailed description, pricing information, and at least one (1) photo. The more photos, the better.
Pricing information MUST appear at the top of the thread content.
State the condition of what you are selling, e.g.: NWT, NWOT, NIB, Used, Excel, etc.
State the location/shipping info unless you are shipping free.
*Item Type Information*

As noted above, each thread may only contain (1) item or (1) type of item.

For example, if you are selling one tie, the listing should meet all of the above criteria from the *Posting Rules* section.

If you are selling 10 ties, all ties MUST be priced the same within the listing, and you must provide photos for each dissimilar item. Meaning, if you are selling (5) blue ties and (5) red ties, you must provide photos of each color tie.

The above policy must be followed for any item type being sold, not just ties.

*Descriptive Titles*

For the benefit of all, each thread title should be as descriptive as possible and contain the brand and type of product for sale.

Example: 5 Beautiful Ralph Lauren Ties | Like New | $15 each

*Bumping Threads (Unsold Items)*

Bumping threads of unsold items is allowed, once per week only.

*Sold Items*

Once an item has been sold, the seller MUST add the "Sold" prefix to thre thread title.

*Questions?*

Please send any questions, comments or suggestions via our Contact page.


----------



## iam.mike

*Setting "sold" Prefix*

1. Open Thread
2. Click Thread Tools > Edit Title
3. Select "sold" from 'prefix' box dropdown selection


----------

